# Trigger pull length



## Greig (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey all, Im new to the forums looking for some info. I am an ex-Infantry, ex-Glock owner. I loved the Glock, but didnt like the length of the trigger pull. My hunting rifle has a very short "hair trigger" and I am wondering which handguns to look at that might have a similar, short pull.

Thank you in advance for any advice anyone can pass along!
Greig


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Greig - welcome to the forum.

There are any number of guns that have different length trigger pulls.

Depending on what you plan to do with your gun, you may or may not want a short ligh tigger - for tatgets it's fine.

For concealed carry it is or can be very dangerous.

I suggest that you go to a range that rents guns & shoot a lot of different makes / models / calibers/ auto's / revolver's.

See which gun feels good to you and shoots well for you.

There are some tremendous guns (sales) available right now in both new and used.

After you decide which gun you want - go get it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^^^ What he said. Hair trigger for a carry would not be good.


----------



## Greig (Nov 8, 2009)

Very true, though I dont intend on having a concealed carry firearm... As much as I'd like to it's not legal where I live. I can, however, have alot of fun with a handgun where I am, which is why Im looking into this type of firearm. Good call though, I'll see what I can find in the local ranges and maybe borrow a few from some friends, a buddy loves his P2000, maybe I'll take it for a spin


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

A Single Action trigger pull on a semi-auto handgun will be similar to the trigger pull of your rifle. I think a 1911 style pistol would have just the trigger you are looking for.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

James NM said:


> A Single Action trigger pull on a semi-auto handgun will be similar to the trigger pull of your rifle. I think a 1911 style pistol would have just the trigger you are looking for.


That was the first thing to come to my mind. Unless you like revolvers.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Greig said:


> My hunting rifle has a very short "hair trigger" and I am wondering which handguns to look at that might have a similar, short pull.


The good revolvers will satisfy your requirement. 2nd place would be the 1911's. These are of course in the realm of "normal" handguns. If you really want a light and crisp trigger, then you will need to go the the handguns used for competitive target shooting, such as a Hammerli or a Steyr or Pardini, etc....


----------

